# كيفية حساب وقود مولدات الديزل؟؟.



## سعد احمد سالم (26 أغسطس 2008)

*أنا اود ان اسال ؟
مثلا لدينا مولدات نفس القدره مثلا 50 كي في اي .
ولكن احدهما حجم الخزان 60 لتر والاخرى 70 لتر والثالثه 100 لتر .
وحجم المحرك في الاولى ثلاث بساتم وفي الثانيه اربع بساتم والثالثه ستة بساتم .
وكثافة وحرارة الوقود المجهز ولزوجته ثابته .
كيف نستطيع وضع معادله نحسب بها الاحتياج التخميني للوقود في حالات المولدات الثلاث المتشابهه في القدره والمختلفه في حجم المحرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
اجيبونا يرحمكم الله .*


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (26 أغسطس 2008)

وكذلك كيف يمكننا حساب الضائعات عند تدقيق المخزون في مكان معين ؟؟؟.
مثلا خزان فيه وقود ديزل بكمية 30000 لتر ترك المخزون فيه لمدة ثلاثة اشهر .
كيف نستطيع معرفة نسبة التسرب والنضوح والتبخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
هل هناك معادلات خاصه لهذا الغرض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
ومتى يمكن ان نعتبر ان المخزون فقد صلاحيته للاستخدام ماهي المعايير المتبعه في ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم... هو ازاي المحركات مختلفه في عدد الاسطوانات وفي نفس الوقت بتدي نفس القدره المفروض ان كل ماعدد الاسطوانات يزيد القدره كمان تزيد وبالتالي معدل استهلاك الوقود بيزيد وكمان انت لما بتختار خزان للمحرك بتاعك بتختاره علي حسب عدد الساعات اللي عاوز تشغله فيها في اليوم مثلا.


----------



## عمووور المصري (28 أغسطس 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم
اعاده الله علي الامة الاسلاميه بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ضايع فى هندسه قال:


> السلام عليكم... هو ازاي المحركات مختلفه في عدد الاسطوانات وفي نفس الوقت بتدي نفس القدره المفروض ان كل ماعدد الاسطوانات يزيد القدره كمان تزيد وبالتالي معدل استهلاك الوقود بيزيد وكمان انت لما بتختار خزان للمحرك بتاعك بتختاره علي حسب عدد الساعات اللي عاوز تشغله فيها في اليوم مثلا.



أخي الكريم
عندما تذهب الى شركة مولدات يسالك 
عن قدرة المولد وعن عدد الاسطوانات 
فتجد القدره ثابته مثلا وعدد الاسطوانات مختلف 
لذا والفرق بينهما في كمية الوقود المستهلك


----------



## virtualknight (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اين الأجابات ؟؟؟؟


----------



## vendetta (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*سيارات وجرارات حلوان*

فى الاول كالما ان المولدات مختلفه فى عدد الاسطوانات وبتدى نفس القدره يبئى هم مقفولين على معدل استهلاك وقود معين عن طريق طلمبه الحقن 

اعتقد لو عرفنا معدل استهلاك الوقود لكل محرك على حدى بمعنى

sfc1= ?? معدل استهلاك الوقود1 
sfc2=?? معدل استهلاك الوقود 2 
sfc3=?? معدل استهلاك الوقود 3 


وعدد ساعات التشغيل اللازمه لكل مولد بفرض ان كل مولد مثلا هايشتغل زمن قدره 12 ساعه 


= يبئى كمية الوقود اللازمه لعمل المولدات لمده معينه 
(sfc1 + Sfc2 + Sfc3 ) x T = 

ومع ملاحظه انه كلما زادت مده التشغيل طبعا تزيد الكميه اللازمه وتزيد كميه الوقود المخزون 

اما بالنسبه لحساب الفاقد فى شويه عوامل لازم تحطها فى حساباتك زى 

1- الحراره النوعيه للوقود 
2- كثافه الوقود عند حراره التخزين
3- حراره مكان التخزين
4- زمن التخزين 
5- لزوجه الوقود 

وكل ده عشان تجيب معدل التبخر فى الثانيه مثلا 

كمية الفقد فى الثانيه = معدل التبخر لكل ثانيه * زمن التخزين بالثانيه 
وطبعا بعد كده احنا بنحسب بالايام او الشهور بسهوله

اما بالنسبه لاختلاف الخواص بعد مده معينه انا بصراحه ماعنديش علم بالتفاصيل 


ياريت اكون قدرت افيدك وممكن لو اقدر اساعدك فى اى حاجه Negotiator_car


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (20 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من المسلم به في الهندسة ومن مبادئها الاساسية الجدوى الاقتصادية
ففي الحالات التي ذكرت لايمكن ان يكون هناك اختلاف كبير في القدرة الناتجة من تشغيل المحرك
يعني يمكن للمحرك ثلاث بساتم ان تكون له نفس قدرة المحرك ستة بساتم لان التحكم يكون في حجم غرفة الاحتراق وحجم البستم ,لانه في الحالة العامة التي لاتخضع للمواصفات الهندسية وانما ماهو متعارف عليه عند الصنايعية ان المحرك ذو الثلاث بساتم يعني 25 كي في اي وان الاربعة بساتم 37 كي في اي وان الستة بساتم 50 كي في اي
اما بالقياسات الهندسية اذا اردت ان تكون الثلاث محركات المختلفة تعطي نفس الكي في اي فان الاختلاف في صرف الوقود يتباين بشكل جزءي لايكاد يحتسب
وهذا مبلغي من العلم وفوق كل ذي علم عليم


----------



## حسام جاسم (21 أكتوبر 2008)

amount of fuel=KW*0.24 Q=L/HR جرب هاي المعادله اني دائماً استخدمهه في الحسابات العمليه .


----------



## eng_ sindbad (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عوني1 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## basemmmo (31 أكتوبر 2008)

the deffirance not that much but you did not mention the load and usually also on the quality of burning normal enjection or electronic or the effeciancy of the burning


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (28 فبراير 2009)

اكرر شكري وامتناني لجميع الاخوه الذين شاركونا بآرائهم ونتمنى من الزملاء ذوي الخبره في هذا المجال أن لايبخلوا علينا ببيان آرائهم .
وفقكم الله وسدد على طريق الحق خطاكم .


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (24 أغسطس 2009)

_مشكورررررررررررررررررررر_


----------



## basemmmo (28 أغسطس 2009)

الافضل الحساب عن طريق التجريب وذلك لان الصرف يعتمد على الحمل وهو ليس ثلبت ولكن تستطيع اخذ قيمة تقريبية


----------



## حسنين 33 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز
حسب خبرتي لا يمكن قياس معدل استهلاك الوقود بدقه وكذلك انت تظمن انت المولدات الموجوده عندك ذات مواصافت يمكن ان نطبق عليها القوانين الهندسيه
الاستهلاك يعتمد ع
1. عدد اسطوانات المحرك
2.حجم غرف الاحتراق 
3.مقدار الحمل فلكا زاد الحمل زاد معدل استهلاك الوقود بالنسبه للمولدات التى تحتوي ع كفرنر
4.هل المولده جديده او قديمه وهل هي محليه الصنع او من منشاء غربي طبعا والمولده البيركنز حسب خبراتي اكثر المولدات اقتصاديه وعمليه
ومع ذلك بعد استعمالها لفترات طويله تبداء بنفث دخان اسود دلاله ع انه نسبه f/a قد زادت عما هي مصممه عليه
5.درجه حراره المحيط انخفاض درجه الحراره يعني زياده معدل استهلال الوقود


----------



## ahmed091 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك 
شهر كريم انشاء اللة


----------



## عوني1 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

معلش ما فهمت 
ممكن توضح اكتر 
وما هي الفائدة من هذا
وشكرا


----------



## Eng.IMSE (2 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mohamed mech (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
 شيت اكسيل لحساب سعة خزان الوقود الديزل
ضع قدرة المولد و عدد الساعات اللازمة للتخزين يومى اسبوعى ...........
الملف يحسب ايضا كمية الهواء اللازمة للاحتراق

و مرفق فى الملف كتالوج لتحديد ابعاد غرفة المولد
بالتوفيق

http://www.4shared.com/file/7E_cOAgM/DESILE_FULE_TANK_CALCULATION.html​


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## amrhawash (4 مايو 2010)

مشكورين كل من ساهم ف الاجابه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amrhawash (4 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل وجارى البحث عن ابتكارات جديدة لخفض كميه الوقود المستهلكة


----------



## amrhawash (4 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## المهندس صباح (7 مايو 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء شكراً عل تفاعلكم مع الموضوع وأحب أن أضيف أنه لا يمكن حساب أستهلاك الوقود بدقة لانه يعتمد على حالة محرك المولدة ومدى نظافة الفلاتر ومضخات حقن الوقود والنوزلات ونظافة فلتر الهواء والحمل المتغير على المولدة كل ذلك يؤثر على أستهلاك الوقود تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## kana (8 مايو 2010)

thank youn fon in formation


----------



## ام الربيعين (7 يوليو 2010)

*حساب وقود مولدات الديزل*

صباح الخير
كل مامطروح من معلومات علمية هندسية ممتازه اتمنى لكم التوفيق بعون الله


----------



## عبدالستار المهندس (8 أغسطس 2010)

هل صحيح في المولدات ذات القدرة 17 كيلو فولت أمبير فما فوق يصنع حجم خزان الوقود بحيث تستطيع المولد ان تعمل لمدة 12 ساعة اي ان معدل صرف الوقود للساعة الواحدة هو حجم خزان الوقود/12 أفيدونا يرحمكم الله


----------



## ارشد محمد علي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

ان وجود مولدات بنفس الحجم واختلاف في عدد البساتن هي نتيجة في اختلاف حجم البساتن اما كمية الوقودالديزل=kva*.2*عدد ساعات التشغيل*عدد ايام الشهر


----------



## سازفان قائيدي (18 فبراير 2011)

استاذ حسام عاشت ايدك على هاي المعادلة البسيطة ولكن ماعرفت q هي شنو........اذا ممكن التوضيح ...مع تحياتي


----------



## سازفان قائيدي (18 فبراير 2011)

ممكن توضح بلا زحمة عليك يا استاذي العزيز شنهي q


حسام جاسم قال:


> amount of fuel=kw*0.24 q=l/hr جرب هاي المعادله اني دائماً استخدمهه في الحسابات العمليه .


----------



## م.محمد العصيمي (18 فبراير 2011)

اخي يجب ان نعلم "الكومبزشن" اللازم لتشغيل كل بستم ... لاننا اذا قلنا تتناسب عدد البساتم طرديا مع اللترات بما ان البساتم من نفس النوع فان 

3 بساتم تشغلها 60 لتر بما يعني ان كل 20 لتر يكفي لتشغيل بستم واحد لفتره من الوقت 

حلو ؟ 

طيب عند وجود اربعة بساتم نحتاج الى 80 لتر ! فكيف يكون حجم الخزان 70 لتر ... بالتالي في هذه الحاله سوف ينطفيء المحرك بوقت اقل من الوقت لمحرك الثلا بساتم 

ونفس الحاله بالنسبه للمحرك الثالث 

هذا والله اعلم 

الا اذا كنت تقصد عزيز ان البساتم مختلفه في التصميم والحجم .. هذا سيوثر على سرعة احتراق الوقود والوقود المطلوب 

كل التوفيق اخي


----------



## م.محمد العصيمي (18 فبراير 2011)

على فكره اخي كثافة وحرارة الوقود المجهز ولزوجته ثابته ... فهي سوف تهمل في "الكالكوليشنز" لاننا سوف نضرب او نزيد او نقسم على كل المحركات بسبب هذه "الكونشنز"*
*


----------



## سازفان قائيدي (19 فبراير 2011)

*وجدتها*



سعد احمد سالم قال:


> *أنا اود ان اسال ؟*
> *مثلا لدينا مولدات نفس القدره مثلا 50 كي في اي .*
> *ولكن احدهما حجم الخزان 60 لتر والاخرى 70 لتر والثالثه 100 لتر .*
> *وحجم المحرك في الاولى ثلاث بساتم وفي الثانيه اربع بساتم والثالثه ستة بساتم .*
> ...


مهندسي العزيز انا ايضا مثلك كنت ابحث وابحث الى ان وجدت المعلومات الكاملة عن مولدات الديزل ففكرت بك و ب المهندسين الطموحين مثلك وقررت ان اعطيك مالدي وارجو ان تكون معلومات وافية لانك سوف تدخل من خلالها الى عمق صناعة المولدات و حساباتها مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير اخوك المهندس(خيري) ابو سازفان الكردي من كردستان العراق
ما عليك سوى النقر على الموقع :77::75::20:​http://www.dieselserviceandsupply.com/Diesel_Fuel_Consumption.aspx
http://www.dieselserviceandsupply.com/Diesel_Fuel_Consumption.aspx


----------



## عادل 1980 (19 فبراير 2011)

لا إله إلا الله


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (19 فبراير 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (19 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يبارك فى جهد الجميع يارب ويجعله علم ينتفع به


----------



## saad_srs (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## najih1 (24 يونيو 2011)

ماذا تعني q مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## najih1 (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخ حسام لكن بدي اعرف ماذا تعني q


----------



## م حسن الحلي (3 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات قيمه


----------



## mohamed abdel aty (29 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يكرمكم جميعا على المجهودات الرائعة دى
لكن نصيحة مهمة جدا
يجب قراءة جداول الصيانة الموجودة بالكتالوجات ومعدلات تغيير الزيت والفلاتر للمحرك الديزل بحيث ان كل عدد ساعات له صيانة معينة وذلك للحفاظ على عمر المحرك مدة اطول


----------



## fadi2711 (29 فبراير 2012)

good


----------



## fadi2711 (29 فبراير 2012)

good
v good


----------



## خضر محمود (3 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم : انا احسب صرفيات المولدات كلا على حدى عمليا والطريقة هي ان أملأ خزان المولد بالوقود ملئ كامل و اشغل المولد وابدأ بتحميله الى ان اصل الى اقصى حمل ممكن الحصول عليه من المولد وأحسب الوقت لساعة مثلا , وانصحك لاتجعل الحمل يزيد عن ثلاثة ارباع حمل المولدة الكلي يعني مولد ذو قدرة 100 kva لاتحملها ازيد من 75 kva وبعد مرور الساعة اطفئ المحرك وأبدأ بملئ الخزان مرة ثانية مع ملاحظة الكمية التي نضيفها في المرة الثانية الى ان يمتلئ الخزان , كمية الوقود التي اضفناها في المرة الثانية هي كمية الوقود اللتي صرفها المحرك خلال الساعة واظيف عليها كمية بسيطة كإندثار ونضاح .. ويجب الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار ان يكون هذا الفحص مرة في الشتاء ومرة في الصيف لان في فصل الشتاء هناك هيترات ومدافئ كهربائية وفي الصيف اجهزة التبريد المختلفة , لانستطيع الاعتماد على المعادلات دائما لأن المحرك معرض للإستهلاك فالمعادلات تعطيك الصرفيات للظروف المثالية للمحرك , هذه هي الطريقة اللي اتبعها انا في تحديد الصرفيات وعند كتابة تقرير الصرفيات اكتب عبارة ( معدل الصرفيات ) لان ماأحد يقدر ان يحصر الصرفيات 100% وارجو ان تفيدك هذه الطريقة وتحياتي ...*


----------

